# Serotta Club Special?? anyone know how to tell for sure



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

or any pictures of other Club Specials??? I couldn't find any on the internet.

This is a Columbus steel bike from 1984 I believe. It is a lot lighter than I expected and appears very well put together. :thumbsup: 

Here is the thread.... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70817


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Ask your question on the Serotta Forum: http://www.serotta.com/forum/ Lotsa good folks there.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, this should have been built to go in the Fixed forum but alas, I had the Shimano 600 bits already and got a few parts donated by the J's.... here she is complete.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I still need to get the fork professionally straightened and have a new headset installed, but I just rebuilt the Serotta with a 9 speed Chorus group and snapped a few pictures. 

I am really looking forward to getting this thing out on the road...


----------

